# Pair of AVI GX300 subs NOS



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

A Pair of Avi GX300 12" Subs RARE | eBay


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Rare indeed. Not sure if AVI is still in business. Thought they closed up shop years ago.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

robert_wrath said:


> Rare indeed. Not sure if AVI is still in business. Thought they closed up shop years ago.


I just called them (their office is about a 40 minute drive from my place) and it sounds like they are still in operation (although there was a major language barrier with the woman I spoke with).


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt....


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

almost done......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

relisted: A Pair of Avi GX300 12" Subs RARE | eBay


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

dropped my BIN price.


----------

